# Live Crawfish !!!!



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mud Bug Express*

*850-221-4617*

*Best prices in Pensacola. *

*I got a sack last Saturday. There was not one dead bug in the bag i.e. straight tails after the boil.*

*Gotta do it again this weekend.*

*Give Mike a call and set up an exchange with him, if you need a sack. *

*You will NOT beat his price here in Pensacola.*


----------



## huysophat (Apr 3, 2012)

How much a pound? and where is it located?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

huysophat said:


> How much a pound? and where is it located?


*The prices vary, as they are now dropping, as they normally do after Easter.*

*Mud Bug Express is not a store, they deliver only, they are a wholesaler.*

*You call, Mike gives you the price, you order the number of sacks you desire, then you meet him at a central location agreed upon at the time of the order.*

*You do need to order a couple of days in advance, as they haul hundreds of pounds daily around here.*


----------

